# Hereford



## Sharon_ (Jul 6, 2011)

I wanna show u guys one of my favorite markings; hereford.
Here some pictures of my latest hereford litter;


----------



## Zowie (May 30, 2011)

i love the herefords, they're so cute


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

I like herefords too I am hoping to find some breeders of them in northern California as soon as I have the spare cash to buy a few  I would love to breed them they are just so adorable with their white heads lol


----------



## Sharon_ (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes, they are really adorable. But the health of the herefords isn't always good. This breed is really weak and I haven't find mice in a good condition yet here in Belgium and the Netherlands


----------



## willa2602 (Mar 18, 2011)

They are absolutely gorgeous! Herefords are so beautiful, I'm very jealous :mrgreen: 
Annie x


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear you've been having trouble finding healthier mice. They really are breathtaking.


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

They are so cute! I love the blue one. Is that was that is, blue?? Adorable.


----------



## Sharon_ (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes, thats a Blue Hereford


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh! They are so sweet! The mothers are a nice rich chocolate!


----------



## Bryana (Nov 30, 2009)

Pretty! What kind of health problems do you see with herefords?


----------



## willa2602 (Mar 18, 2011)

> What kind of health problems do you see with herefords?


I was wondering that as well?


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

What a beautiful liter!


----------



## Sharon_ (Jul 6, 2011)

Uhm, its hard to explain in English, but I will try 

When they are 4/5 weeks old, they can die. Some say its because the immunity system of this breed is very weak. In one day, they get problems like digestive problems and breathing problems and will die that same day. It's really sad and I hope I can fix this breed with the help of some other breeders.


----------



## willa2602 (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh that's such a shame, the Hereford is such a beautiful type. Good luck with improving their health, it is sad when they get to maturity then get sick, you get so attached to them  
Annie x


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Here we call that "failure to thrive". It can effect certain colors and types, so I can understand what you are saying.


----------

